# και



## anthodocheio

Απευθύνομαι μάλλον στους Έλληνες εδώ...

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το "και" δεν χρησιμοποιείται πάντα ως "και" (and). Αυτό φαίνεται όταν πάει κανείς να μεταφράσει εκφράσεις όπως: 
πώς και δεν...
έτσι και...
εδώ και...
τι μύγα σε τσίμπισε και κάνεις έτσι (στα ισπανικά είναι “¿qué bicho te picó que hablas así?”) 

Τι γνώμη έχετε;
Αισθάνεστε και εσείς το ίδιο;


----------



## ireney

Το "και", όταν συνδέει 2 πράγματα είναι "and".

Στις περιπτώσεις όμως που ανέφερες (όπως και σε κάποιες άλλες) δε συνδέει τίποτα οπότε _και_ δεν μεταφράζεται "and".


----------



## anthodocheio

Οπότε τι είναι;
Μπορείς να πεις κάτι παραπάνω;


----------



## ireney

τι εννοείς τι είναι ανθοδοχείο μου;

Γραμματικά είναι πάντα συμπλεκτικός σύνδεσμος εκτός κιαν είναι μιλάμε για το "αν και" ή το "και αν" που είναι (μικτοί) παραχωρητικοί.

Ο σύνδεσμος και έχει διάφορες λειτουργίες. Δρα και ως αντιθετικός (εγώ σε αγάπησα κι εσύ με πρόδωσες), για να δείξει συμπέρασμα ή επακόλουθο (κάνε αυτό που σου λέω και θα δεις αποτέλεσμα, για έμφαση (δεν ήρθε και το τέλος του κόσμου), ως χρονικός μετά από αρνητική πρόταση (δεν πρόλαβα να μπω από την πόρτα και χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο), αντί του να (σε βλέπω και είσαι λίγο κομμένος), για παρομοίωση (ελπίζω να γίνω σαν κι εσένα), για να εισάγει ευχές (και στα δικά σας) κλπ


Ως μέρος έφρασης, εκτός αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε πλήρη ανάλυση και να δούμε από πού προήλθε (όποτε και μιλάμε κάποιες φορές για ελλειπτική πρόταση) είναι απλώς αυτό: έκφραση


----------



## anthodocheio

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Ειρήνη.
Αυτό θα πει να είσαι φιλόλογος.

Τα λέμε

Χριστίνα


----------



## alexilion

Είναι άσχετο με το "και" το σχόλιό μου αλλά επειδή διέπεται απο την ίδια ισπανοφροσύνη είπα να το βάλω έδω. Xάρηκα ιδιαίτερα όταν είδα πως υπάρχει κι άλλος που νιώθει πως το "και" μερικές φορές ακούγεται σα μεταφραστικó δάνειο του que. (δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο κατάλληλος όρος, για να γίνω κατανοητή φέρω το παράδειγμα boutique= μπουτίκ). Ελπίζω να μην βρεθώ τεμαχισμένη απο φιλολόγους μετά απο αυτο το comment 

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι το ισπανικό ande έχει την ίδια ακριβώς χρήση με το ελληνικό άντε (andar = βαδίζω). To ελληνικό λεξικό φυσικά με "γείωσε"... bγαίνει απο το άγω  

(Μια μέρα θα λάμψει η αλήθεια )


----------



## ireney

Κοίτα, για το σχόλιο αυτό καθαυτό όχι, για το comment αντί του "σχόλιο" το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά 

Τώρα αυτό κάνει σε κάτι από Cultural Discussions αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω (και δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσάς κορίτσια) γιατί να τρέχουμε στα Ισπανικά για να κατανοήσουμε τη γλώσσα μας και όχι στα ίδια τα ελληνικά 

Δηλαδή γιατί να σε γειώσει το λεξικό; Για την ακρίβεια γιατί να χρειαστεί το λεξικό; 

Τέλος πάντων, αν υπήρχαν Ισπανοί και Ισπανική γλώσσα όταν αρχίσαμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το "και" ή έστω όταν αρχίσαμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε και για άλλους λόγους πέραν της συμπλεκτικής σύνδεσης, να το συζητούσαμε. Έλα όμως που δεν υπήρχαν! 

Επιπλέον πρέπει πάντα να θυμόμαστε ότι τα δάνεια από άλλες γλώσσες έχουν να κάνουν με όρους/λέξεις (όπως το παράδειγμα της μπουτίκ). Όταν μιλάμε για γλώσσες όπως η Ισπανική, η Γαλλική ή η Αγγλική οι όροι που έχουμε εντάξει στα Ελληνικά, είναι όροι για τους οποίους δεν υπήρχε αντίστοιχη Ελληνική λέξη (Τα Τούρκικα, τα Αλβανικά ή τα Ιταλικά π.χ. από την άλλη είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο)


----------



## alexilion

Στα threads κάνω comments
Στα νήματα κάνω σχόλια. 

Δεν ήθελα να πω πάντως οτι όντως είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο. Απλά αυτοσαρκαστικά είπα οτι πολλές φορές νιώθω οτι εισάγω ισπανικές λέξεις στο λόγο μου. 

Για παράδειγμα
Λέω : Πώς και έτσι? 
Και νιώθω πως αν το έγραφα θα προτιμούσα το:  Πώς que έτσι? 

Έτυχε, προέκυψε....Δεν ξέρω, απλά ηχούν και χρησιμοποιούνται με τον ίδο τρόπο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και μου κάνει εντύπωση 
Δεν μου γεννάει γλωσσολογικές υποψίες. Δεν προσπαθώ να κλέψω τη δουλειά κανενός γλωσσολόγου γι αυτό και δεν ψάχνω να βρω τα ιστορικά αίτια αυτής της ομοιότητας. Θέλω να πω, δεν προσπαθώ να καταλήξω κάπου με αυτή τη διαπίστωση, απλά την καταθέτω σε ενα χώρο που πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που βιώνουν με ένα πολύ ιδιαίτερο τρόπο τη γλώσσα. Και λέω βιώνουν γιατί δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτήν ως επιστημονικό αντικείμενο.


----------



## ireney

Alexilion δηλαδή θες να μου πεις ότι κι όταν γράφεις στα ισπανικά, γράφεις comment επειδή το φόρουμ είναι στα αγγλικά ή τούμπαλιν; 

Το θέμα είναι να μην μπερδεύουμε όσους μαθαίνουν ελληνικά με τα μηνύματά μας. Όσοι γνωρίζουν καλά τα ελληνικά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Όσοι μαθαίνουν ακόμα μπορεί να έχουν. Και το να βοηθούμε αυτούς που μαθαίνουν είναι ένας από τους βασικούς, για να μην πω Ο βασικός σκοπός αυτού του δικτυακού τόπου.


----------



## alexilion

Συμφώνω. Αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι μπερδεύεται κανείς. Είναι πλέον κομμάτι της ελληνικής γλώσσας τέτοιοι όροι. Αντόθετα πιστεύω οτι μπερδεύουν κάποιον που μαθαίνει μια γλώσσα τα ταμπού και οι ιδεαλιστικές αντιλήψεις πάνω στη γλώσσα εκ μέρους κάποιων ομιλητών της. Οιμέσος έλληνας χρήστης του internet δεν το αποκαλεί διαδίκτυο, λέει e-mail και όχι ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία, blog και όχι ιστολόγιο. 
Αν κάποιος μάθαινε τεχνική μετάφραση και ήθελε τον ελληνικό όρο για αυτές τις λέξεις για να τις χρησιμοποιήσει σε κάποιο manual (εγχειρίδιο) τότε ναι... θα μπερδευόταν. 

Συγνώμη που βγαίνω απο το θέμα, αλλά δεν ήξερα πού να σου απαντήσω.


----------

